# CM9 Alpha0 bricked my Touchpad!



## aszu (Nov 5, 2011)

I have installed CM9 recently, everything went well - great job by CM team.

However, I dediced to charge it overnight by leaving connected to this official Touchpad USB charger.
I installed charging fix, but for some reason it did not work!

What happened when I woke tablet up in the morning is that Android showed me 0% of the battery (despite being connected to the charger all the time) and immediately shut down!

Now I cannot power it back on, When I plug it to the USB charger, it constantly shows me this sad HP 'battery charging' icon. I left it in this state for hours, but it seems like battery is not accepting charge any more...

I suspect that during the night Android drained all the power from the battery and did not shut down when the power level was dangerously low as it thought that battery is still charging (which obviously was not the case). As a result, overdischarging destroyed Li-Ion cells in my battery...

I guess I have to look for a new battery now (no clue where I can get one...)

Make sure this will not happen to you guys!


----------



## trev420 (Sep 7, 2011)

have u tried holding the top lock button and the home button until it restarts?


----------



## aszu (Nov 5, 2011)

trev420 said:


> have u tried holding the top lock button and the home button until it restarts?


Yes, it is just powering on for a few seconds with this battery/cable icon and the powers off....


----------



## Alzest (Sep 10, 2011)

Might be a problem with your charger. Try twisting the barrel clockwise until u hear a "tick" sound. If still doesn't work, try using a different USB cable to connect into the charger coz the stock USB cable is rumoured to be of poor quality. Make sure its a micro USB cable though and do wait for 30minutes when charging in order to see any charging activity.

Sent from my TP using RootzWiki


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Mine seems to be doing the same thing, I installed the charger fix as well. Touchpad was at 27%, pluggedit in and I fell asleep, woke up 4 hours later and its at 10%. So the battery hasnt been charging. Going to switch over to webOS and charge then try to reapply the charge fix tomorrow.

Update: Unplugging and plugging the charger back in seems to have fixed it, still going to charge in webOS just to be safe.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

Hmm, weird.... I was having the same issue when I installed Cm9 yesterday, but after the fix every thing charges perfectly. When you were charging at night, did you turn the screen off? Also, if you have set cpu, you can try making a screen off profile so the cpu never gets above 700mhz. That may help you if you get her going again. Good luck man!


----------



## aszu (Nov 5, 2011)

robreefer said:


> Hmm, weird.... I was having the same issue when I installed Cm9 yesterday, but after the fix every thing charges perfectly. When you were charging at night, did you turn the screen off? Also, if you have set cpu, you can try making a screen off profile so the cpu never gets above 700mhz. That may help you if you get her going again. Good luck man!


Yeah, the screen was turned off. I tried different chargers / cables - no luck, the battery is just not accepting the charge (the battery icon is still displayed on the screen though...)


----------



## lovleshgarg (Aug 22, 2011)

My touchpad also seems to be bricked. Last night I was taking nandroid backup, and I fall asleep. I woke up after 6 hrs and saw that it is still in recovery. I rebooted into CM9. Lockscreen came but it suddenly turned off. I am also getting the same battery/charger cable screen.


----------



## JasonH83 (Nov 16, 2011)

Kinda of a wierd issue it seems-- I haven't installed any charge fixes just updated from CM7 to CM9 without wiping or clearing anything. Mine charges just like it did when I had CM7 alpha installed: went to sleep with my touchpad plugged up and on with 58% and woke up with 100%


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

aszu said:


> I have installed CM9 recently, everything went well - great job by CM team.
> 
> However, I dediced to charge it overnight by leaving connected to this official Touchpad USB charger.
> I installed charging fix, but for some reason it did not work!
> ...


try charge with touchstone before changing battery.


----------



## haxologist (Jul 25, 2011)

Since updating to CM9 (from CM7 alpha 3.5) I noticed the slow charging issue so I also installed the charging fix. I started charging it last night after running it down to about 20% throughout the day (battery life seems pretty good by the way). I checked it after about a 20-30 minutes and it was up to about 40%, then I left it on the charger over night from about 9:30pm - 10:30am. When I picked it up this morning and went to turn it on...I got no response from it. I held down the power button as if to turn it on (in case it had turned off somehow). But, it would not turn on. So, I checked RootzWiki and found this topic. I saw Trev420's suggestion to hold down power button and home button till it restarts (thanks Trev420) and it eventually tried to restart. However, the first time it bootlooped once...so I let it try again. This time it booted and it's showing that the battery has a full charge. Kinda strange.


----------



## poconopaul (Oct 7, 2011)

It should charge fine if you plug it directly into a wall and not a pc or touchstone. I had this issue before where the battery would not charge(it was at zero and kept shutting off). The only thing that worked was plugging it in to a wall outlet. I only use the wall outlet if im below 20%....otherwise I use the touchstone. All working fine on ICS as well(with the fix). Hope this helps....


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

haxologist said:


> Since updating to CM9 (from CM7 alpha 3.5) I noticed the slow charging issue so I also installed the charging fix. I started charging it last night after running it down to about 20% throughout the day (battery life seems pretty good by the way). I checked it after about a 20-30 minutes and it was up to about 40%, then I left it on the charger over night from about 9:30pm - 10:30am. When I picked it up this morning and went to turn it on...I got no response from it. I held down the power button as if to turn it on (in case it had turned off somehow). But, it would not turn on. So, I checked RootzWiki and found this topic. I saw Trev420's suggestion to hold down power button and home button till it restarts (thanks Trev420) and it eventually tried to restart. However, the first time it bootlooped once...so I let it try again. This time it booted and it's showing that the battery has a full charge. Kinda strange.


Sounds like sleep of death. Nothing to do with charging.

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk


----------



## kevina90 (Jan 20, 2012)

The same thing is happenning to me. I installed cm9 and the patch at 15% battery. After playing around with it i found the battery level to be at 10 percent and not charging so i attempted to boot into webos. However, when i booted the device back up, it is stuck on the charging sign. It breifly goes to a wall outlet sign, and then the device turns off. I have switched wall chargers and cables. I've tried to doctor the device and nothing. Even novaterm doesnt detect the device.


----------



## netmare (Dec 22, 2011)

I've had the same thing happen with CM7. Turns out a cable swap did the trick; after trying everything mentioned in this thread. Double check that HP wall wart, make sure the barrel is securely twisted and locked into place. As an aside, as prompted by those issues, I took the liberty of ordering the Amazon branded wall wart (the 2.1 amp Fire Kindle one) from Amazon for $10.

cg


----------



## jstafford1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Could be cable related. Mine died and wouldn't charge or work on my PC. Used a spare Motorola cable I had and works great.

sent from my ICS flavored Touchpad


----------



## xhaxol (Oct 30, 2011)

Cm9 touchstone charging works for me without issues. Recharged 3 times so far.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## kevina90 (Jan 20, 2012)

I dont own a touchstone and ive tried different cables.Should i return to hp?


----------



## Ice Coffee (Nov 5, 2011)

Are you using a usb extension cable, I do sometimes and get exactly this when I run my battery completely flat ( which I always do) and plug it in to charge but forget that I have left the extension connected.


----------



## hdokes (Oct 17, 2011)

I too haven't had any charging issues since installing CM9. I use the touchstone charger with no issues. Charging with USB also gives no issues... Further... I haven't seen any rapid discharging either. Curious why some have the issue and some don't.


----------



## slightsanity (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah if it won't charge through the wall charger, sounds like your battery is probably dead







. I only use the wall charger to charge and have not had any problems with it so far.


----------



## Khaneric (Jan 21, 2012)

Same thing just happened to me a little while ago... i've been charging the Touchpad on the touchstone most of the day and at one point noticed it was at 95% or so. I went to use it a few minutes later and noticed it was at 1%.

Took a screenshot of the battery graph showing the harsh drop, almost like it reset the battery somehow (overcharge?)


----------



## Khaneric (Jan 21, 2012)

Might be unrelated to CM9...

http://www.webosbuzz.com/hp-touchpad/2045-touchpad-wont-charge-turn-help.html

http://forums.webosnation.com/hp-touchpad/297069-touchpad-dead.html


----------



## Khaneric (Jan 21, 2012)

Finally after a few reboots my battery is back up to 100% in both WebOS and CM9... weird


----------



## chrismx98 (Jan 22, 2012)

Same exact thing happened to mine after I stupidly installed thru Clockwork Mod without the charging patch. I had to use webOS doctor to reimage the touch pad to fix it.


----------

